# Lucy Mae's First Week Home Video!



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I really enjoyed your video. What a good and smart little girl! Oh and very pretty too of course


----------



## Lucy Mae's Mom (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks! She is definitely learning and growing fast!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great video. She's doing such a great job. Can you tell me what program you used to make the video? I lived it.


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

She is adorable.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, loved the video. She is doing great!


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, she is so cute and super smart! My boy has been home 3 weeks and has learned sit, down and paw, but not stay and come yet, but we are trying! Good to see it can work so well, good job both to you and your new baby girl!


----------



## Lucy Mae's Mom (Jul 15, 2012)

Goldengal9 said:


> Great video. She's doing such a great job. Can you tell me what program you used to make the video? I lived it.


Thank you! I used iMovie for the video - such a fun program.


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

Amazing girl! and Mama! Nice work both of you!


----------



## Lucy Mae's Mom (Jul 15, 2012)

maryt said:


> Wow, she is so cute and super smart! My boy has been home 3 weeks and has learned sit, down and paw, but not stay and come yet, but we are trying! Good to see it can work so well, good job both to you and your new baby girl!


That's still great for three weeks! The "come" command is starting to get inconsistent with her. Stubborn much?  We definitely need more practice on that one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lucy is a little rock star. Great video editing too. That was fun to watch.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video of your precious girl, she's such a doll.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome video! Your little Lucy is so smart. I have to say I love your cat's unbemused reaction to the puppy.... Haha, I love cats.
It looks like in one of the last videos she's already getting bigger.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Loved the video (so creative). Lucy is tool cute!!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great video....what a pretty and smart girl!!! I am with suni52...your cat's reaction (or lack of) is so funny....Love the big yawn on the fireplace!!!


----------



## Lucy Mae's Mom (Jul 15, 2012)

Suni52 said:


> Awesome video! Your little Lucy is so smart. I have to say I love your cat's unbemused reaction to the puppy.... Haha, I love cats.
> It looks like in one of the last videos she's already getting bigger.


Haha! Our cat likes being in the same room as her but that's about as far as their friendship goes.  Lucy will give him a couple big wet kisses once in awhile and Marley tolerates it. She really is getting bigger already and we've only had her for two weeks! Makes me a little sad how quickly the puppy stage goes by! Treasuring every minute!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy Mae*

Lucy Mae is so adorable!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The video was wonderful! I really enjoyed the way you put it together. I was hoping you might end with a shot of Lucy curled up next to the cat...maybe in your next video. And yes Lucy is a doll!

Pete


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! She is such a smart adorable puppy!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice!
I liked the cat yawning too!


----------

